# Spade Bits



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

oddjob said:


> ANyone had any luck sharpening spade drill bits?


They're so cheap, it's not really worth the labor it takes to sharpen them. What do they cost... 2 dollars?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

And if you get one edge "steeper" then the other, you would have the potential to cause a lot of tearout of material, as if there isn't a lot already....keep in mind, drills (all drills) wear on the sides as well as the cutting edges....by the time a spade drill is dull, the sides of the spade would also be slightly rounded and it will not perform satisfactorily.


----------

